# Let's talk Facades



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

Which are some of your favorites?


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

NYC_scans_WTC2C by BrianLibby, on Flickr

kenmccown









(both buildings  )








From: http://www.steverosenbach.com/blog/park-avenue-partners-helmsley-and-met-life/


older by Dreamer7112, on Flickr


Old with the New by thebqe, on Flickr
(3 great façades in one!)









From: http://friendsofsdarch.photoshelter.com/image/I00007.YTrak0jWw


The Art Deco facade of the Chanin Building, NYC by LuciaB, on Flickr


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow that last one is absolutely marvelous - those carvings are beautiful !

I will contribute the one that rules them all 



















It's easy to see that it aged a bit now, but still it's very nice and on a clear day looks beauitful.

Next one is Wells Fargo Center from Los Angeles (two towers).










What I like about these two is the fact that there are lots of windows and they don't stick out from the facade, making for a rather smooth surface when viewed at an angle.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Best facade I've ever seen on a skyscraper is on the Ryugyong Hotel. Up close, there are very few waves and it is extremely reflective. 
1










2. The WTC, of course. (Like in Chapelo's picture)

3. Mercury City Tower









4. I love the smoothness, and the colour of Trump World Tower









5. Woolworth Building









6. KLI 63, Seoul shines brilliantly in the sunset









The Place, (Smaller building next to the Shard)

There are more I can't bother to list.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

as a New Yorker i'm a big fan of limestone facades










Flatiron (Fuller) Building (1902), view #1, 175 Fifth Avenue, New York, New York by lumierefl on Flickr










Met Life North Tower Entrance by rockmixer on Flickr


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

this is my fav


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Talking about smooth facades I immediately think of the Citigroup Center in NYC, another tower there with a very nice facade is 8 Spruce street.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

111 w 57th will likely be SHoP architects' masterpiece.

438 meters of this!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127260136&postcount=2386



dm-civil said:


> This is going to look great! I can't wait
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of JDS



tower renderings:


----------



## stop that (Jul 28, 2015)

Evolution tower in Moscow has to has the best glass façade I've ever seen


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

windowsoftheworld said:


>


What building is that? Looks like the World Trade Center with added windows


----------



## CarstenB (Jun 17, 2013)

I think, this is the World Trade Center.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ No it is not, the WTC twins in NY did not have windows in the chamfered corners.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Urban chaos by espinozr, on Flickr


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Some of my favorites:



Seoul_Korea said:


>






Felton said:


>


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ That last one is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G !!!!! Care to let us know what building it is and where it is located? :dunno:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
Youth Olympics Center Twins in Nanjing, you can also click the arrow in the quote, which brings you to this thread. Visited them myself last winter, so beautiful!


----------



## Lt. H Caine (May 14, 2015)

*Aqua, Chicago*


Aqua Light by rushdi13, on Flickr


Chicago, Aqua Tower, Abstract (Architect: Jeanne Gang) by Mary Warren, on Flickr


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

Buenos Aires








Fuente


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

Wikipedia Commons


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

Penobscot Building in Detroit. My all-time favorite art-deco facade.









mgsmith


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

_DSC1995 by JM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## Greedy Sheedy (May 17, 2015)

Lloyds Building, London - 

Richard Rogers - Lloyds' Building in London by cohodas208c, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Trump Tower, Chicago, USA*


Tip O' The Trump by Bob Segal, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*8 Spruce Street, New York City, USA*


8 Spruce Street by Joel Sala, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

GEMS Academy by Bob Segal, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DSC00561 by Prishan De Silva, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Tribune Tower, Chicago, USA


Towers, Afternoon Light by Bob Segal, on Flickr


----------



## slowmotion2 (Jul 7, 2015)

wowwww


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Bosco Verticale, Milan, Italy*


Untitled by Alex Roe, on Flickr


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

American Radiator Building


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Gherkin, London by champnet, on Flickr

The Gherkin - London UK by Glyn Owen, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

20 Fenchurch Street (Walkie Talkie Building) - London by Ashley Read, on FlickrThe Walkie Talkie 20 Fenchurch Street by Mark Garth, on Flickr

Walkie Talkie 2 by Ian Wylie, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The Cheesegrater by amclean75, on Flickr

'The Cheesegrater' 122 Leadenhall Street, London by Chris Goss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Westminster Clock by Marc Pinter, on Flickr

I'm spending the week in the UK! I took this shot of Victoria Tower on the Parliament building on my first night in London while taking a jet lag induced late night walk. by kleindru kleindru, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by ge_ivanapaulusova, on Flickr


----------



## munchymunch (Feb 9, 2014)

*IDS Center*









souirce: http://www.mpls.tv/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/7365657766_70d91c07e4_b.jpg


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Hamburg, Vattenfall HQ*

Arne Jacobsen (1969) 









https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Hh-citynord-hew.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

architectural_wonder-widescreen_wallpapers by Amar Lad, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*A Building in Moscow, Russia*


Urbano, troppo urbano by .MRACO., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_1145 by kevin730809, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*IAC Building, New York City, USA
*

IAC Building in Chelsea, NYC. by Delia, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Buildings of various eras, New York City, USA


KNY_0041 by AUB BA, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Colmenas ll by ana gomez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

ARTURO MULET by Arturo Mulet, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Torre Diana -Mx city


Reforma CDMX 2016 by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Reforma CDMX 2016 by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Torre Reforma (sculpture-tower)

Por Fito Pardo









the other face


Mexico City - Torre Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_6494 by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DSC_0012 by Roberto Moitas Gracias, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

SHoP's future tower at 9 DeKalb Ave http://ny.curbed.com/2016/3/14/11219218/brooklyn-skyscraper-shop-architects-nyc-landmark


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Another great facade by SHoP


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr


----------



## joeroot9357 (Apr 4, 2016)

thats incredible collection really


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*DC Tower, Vienna, Austria*


DC Tower by The 3B's, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by suanhin loh, on Flickr


----------



## Sun (Sep 12, 2002)

brickellresidence said:


> Torre Reforma (sculpture-tower)
> ...
> 
> Mexico City - Torre Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Wow! I had no idea the other side looked like that. That's really cool. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

_MG_1814 by 光頭 黃, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

The Aqua, Chicago


Acqua Tower, A Flawless Facade Jul-9-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Hudson11 said:


> The Aqua, Chicago
> 
> ..


Aqua is amazing but you have to stand right in front of it to really appreciate the wave pattern.


----------



## WillBuild (Aug 11, 2010)

*41 Cooper Square, NYC*

The Cooper Union's expansion building, by Morphosis.




























Photos via archpaper.


----------



## WillBuild (Aug 11, 2010)

*Capital Markets Authority, Riyadh*

CMA Tower, Riyadh, by HOK.


----------



## majulah (Dec 28, 2014)

*Interesting facades by WOHA Architects in Singapore*


Park Royal Tower by Paolo Rosa, on Flickr[/IMG]


Sky Gardens in Singapore hotel by Recyclart, on Flickr


Crowne Plaza Changi by Horst Kiechle, on Flickr


Repetitive Pattern by Horst Kiechle, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

2014-中央美院 (11) by Xie Weishuang, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

160626 092959 by Vibeke Friis, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_1770 by balazsszita, on Flickr


----------



## Harbornite (Jul 15, 2016)

Good to see plants being used so effectively in those designs. It' adds a nice bit of natural colour.


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

*Birmingham, England*

JuanPaulo already posted a couple .... but here are four from my home town of Birmingham.


*NEW STREET STATION*



















*SELFRIDGES DEPARTMENT STORE
*



















*THE CUBE*



















*THE LIBRARY OF BIRMINGHAM*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

very diverse facades in CDMX

13923295_1226192630737999_5372469398185117311_o 

by Santiago


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

*KPWK BUILDING IN PUTRAJAYA, MALAYSIA*
























https://www.flickr.com/photos/adibinoh/


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Strata by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

This is it, P/S 100 Singapore

2016-06-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr



2016-06-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## PDH (Apr 23, 2007)

I can never get enough of this magnificent building:

Wells Fargo Bank Plaza, Houston

Just a stunningly simple tower designs with curved corners and the most wonderful glass façade, very clean but very bold!


----------



## jpraln71 (Aug 28, 2016)

Great


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

WingWing said:


> This is it, P/S 100 Singapore


I love the facade of this tower. Can't wait till the greenery grows and expands its cover. Thanks for posting kay:


----------



## PDH (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok, I know that this is not the biggest or the best, but this building, The Sony Building, New York City, formerly known at the AT&T Building, designed by Phillip Johnston and build in 1982, has a stunning façade!

Hard to believe this is now 34 years old, but this façade turned architecture on it's head! In the early 80's, most skyscraper were being built with a minimalist façade of glass and steel, but then this went up! 37 stories of "Post Modern Glory".

Critics likened it a gigantic piece of furniture, like a Tall Boy (clothes cupboard) and because it reverted back to a masonry façade which emulated the skyscrapers of old, it was hailed for it brilliance!

For the next 10 years, 100's, if not 1000's of projects around the world emulated this Post Modern Tower, even tilt up concrete panel factory facades tried to copy this buildings distinctive crowning feature! design and detail had come back to the Architectural Façade!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Building Facades on Rotterdam, The Netherlands*


ROTTERDAM by Peter Witterholt, on Flickr


----------



## ATarnowski (Sep 6, 2016)

^^


JuanPaulo said:


> *Building Facades on Rotterdam, The Netherlands*


Even simple cubic building can by interesting ,not so boring if facade is colored&composed in a good style. 
kay:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

The facade of the Vietcombank Tower in Saigon, Vietnam is simply fascinating IMO. 


Look like a LEGO building by Nguyên K. Ng, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Singapore's duo residence

Singapore 2016 by Guido Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ That is a good looking facade. Are those residential or office towers?


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ That is a good looking facade. Are those residential or office towers?


Both

One tower for residential and the other for office

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DUO#


----------



## DowntownKidz (Feb 26, 2015)

JuanPaulo said:


> I love the facade of this tower. Can't wait till the greenery grows and expands its cover. Thanks for posting kay:


 Hi JuanPaulo, if I recall recently, they have also planted some flowering creeper on the plants. Looks like it would create a mini ecosystem on the façade - with insects! But it does look lovely at night, because there is a lighting system to highlight the green along the façade at night :banana:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

. by CalumBarlow, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Building Facades in Rotterdam, The Netherlands*


20160918-09 Rotterdam with panorama's by Seimen Burum, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Bosco Verticale, Milan, Italy*


Milano by Jiri Nedelnik, on Flickr


----------



## raonah12 (Sep 21, 2016)

VHJHJ


----------



## propertytatler (Apr 2, 2016)

The one in Seoul is my favourite.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Some building in *Shanghai, China*


_DSC3460 by Sheldon Lee 7, on Flickr


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

Some facades from Marseille, France :

*CMA-CGM Tower (Zaha Hadid) :*


https://instagram.com/p/BJkgBZJB7IM/

*Mucem (Rudy Riciotti) :*


http://www.lisa-ricciotti.com/architecture/


http://www.lisa-ricciotti.com/architecture/

*La Cité Radieuse (Le Corbusier) :*


https://fr.pinterest.com/pin/608548968368031417/


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

*FNB Stdium, Soweto, Johannesburg ( WC 2010 Final)
Interior of "The Calabash"*

Soccer city by ^Richard B^, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

*HQ for SASOL in Sandton, South Africa*
Sasol Corporate Offices, Sandton by Paul Saad, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Plain, not necessarily a wow factor but interesting facade


astiguys said:


>


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_8911 by karla martinez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DSC_0991 by Daniela Estrada, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*The Cube, Birmingham, England*


22754 by Ben Abel, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden (Mar 9, 2015)

20 Exchange Place. Those statue sculptures used to scare the shit out of me! Now I think they are so grand!


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lighthouse, Melbourne | 218m



Melbourneguy said:


>


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

01 by Farhan Razak, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_4423 by Hugo Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Shanghai Tower, Shanghai, China*


倚靠在上海中心 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*World Trade Center Transportation Hub, New York City, USA*


Angie McMonigal Photography-1933 by Angie McMonigal, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

xingchuang tower, beijing, 84m








http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/beijing/xingchuang-tower/14901


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

guangzhou circle building, 138m








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guangzhou_Circle


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

torres blancas, madrid








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Torres_Blancas_(Madrid)_04.jpg


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*One Bloor

- Toronto (Yorkville)
- 76 floors, 257m
- Retail/Residential*


One Bloor by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


One Bloor by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Amazing! :drool:


----------



## adevahi (Nov 4, 2012)

Bengaluru, India










Taken from: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Bangalore


----------



## Antioch (Dec 11, 2012)

Warsaw, Prosta Tower.













adevahi said:


> Bengaluru, India
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is just ugly.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Amazing! :drool:


The renderings were very promising; the finished product didn't disappoint. Wonderful photography didn't hurt either. There are a few other interesting facades going up around town. They're not as dramatic as One Bloor but point to a move away from the all glass boxes Toronto's been getting the last 10+ years.

The first photo is a mock up of 2 facades for Sixty Colborne showing a translucent material and the same thing using metal. They went with the metal for durability reasons. The second photo is of the actual building nearing completion. This copper coloured metal will go on floors 2-6 inclusively.

*Sixty Colborne*








Courtesy of Crowley









Courtesy of skycandy


A block north of One Bloor is 1 Yorkville. It's early on but could end up looking great. 

*1 Yorkville*








Courtesy of Benito

*E Condos*



























Courtesy of skycandy


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

A few more from Toronto:


*7 St. Thomas*








Courtesy of Benito


*River City Condos, Phase 3*


























Courtesy of skycandy


Not a tower but this new pedestrian bridge at the Eaton Centre is quite beautiful.

*Eaton Centre pedestrian bridge*

















Courtesy of skycandy


*Ryerson Student Learning Centre*








Courtesy of robertmortonphotographs









Courtesy of verdialliance


----------



## Antioch (Dec 11, 2012)

^^ Love the last one, looks even better while close.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I love it too. It carries into the interior lobby.









Courtesy of zeidler


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*35 Hudson Yards - NYC*


DSC_0163 by Fernando Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

JuanPaulo said:


> . by CalumBarlow, on Flickr


What an ugly, UNPRACTICAL and EXPENSIVE facadehno:hno:hno::bash::bash::bash:

there is absolutely no good reason for implementig those curved glasses in a facade. This is ridiculous. The architects should get sued for such an abomination.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*The JACX - Long Island City*

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2018/9/25/construction-update-the-jacx


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

American Copper Buildings - NYC


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

cladding being installed on 25 Park Row, which is an immediate neighbor to the original *119* year old, 119m, Park Row Building. To the left is an ultramodern building designed by Richard Rogers.

photos by Field Condition


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Trump World Tower*


2018_1025_PhotoPlusExpoNYC_CS_168 by Constance Sarantos, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

World Trade Center & neighbors


Skyscrapers in Manhattan by Juliano Rousselet Schüler, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Amazon Headquarters, Seattle


Building 6 by DY Pics, on Flickr


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

xing lin said:


> What building is that? Looks like the World Trade Center with added windows


This question has come and gone to bother me over the years, but Google's reverse image search has now become advanced enough to give me the answer: it's the Federal Reserve Bank tower in Richmond, Virginia, another lovely Minoru Yamasaki design.








He really had a way with polished aluminium which I wish would come back into fashion, as its texture is so much more charming than fully-glass curtain walls. I imagine such a reflective surface material would also do wonders for reducing energy use in air-conditioning. The slight taper of the corner columns at the lobby are a great example of the subtle flair that sets his work apart from most Modernist designs.


----------

